# Travis Klynt Madden Memorial Scholarship Benefit



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Well,,, its here! the 3rd Annual TKM Scholarship Tourney and fundraiser. This weekend- Capt's meeting July 11th with fishing on the 12th.

If you haven't pre-registered, you can register and sign up for pots Friday night. This is much more than a fishing tournament. We try very hard to make this a family oriented event.

There will be:
Kid's games
Inflatables for kids to jump in
a cakewalk
a free kids raffle (12 and under) for their very own Waterloo/Shimano rod/reel combo
A bait bucket raffle
BBQ plates
A live auction
And, finally, a free dance with The Scott Taylor Band

$150 per 4 man team to register with 6 pots to pick from @ $50 each

Hope to see you there!

For more info:
http://tkm8forever.com


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Not too late to enter! We will be signing teams up Friday night til 10pm.
Beat the heat- start fishing at midnight.
Weigh in is from 4-6pm Saturday.
Contact Keith at (361)648-4268 for more info.
We will have a polygraph examiner on hand again.


----------

